
I Don't Like Google Mobile - rkwz
http://designdare.com/i-dont-like-google-mobile
======
gsivil
The comparison is of some interest, but the title of the article does not do
justice to the content.

------
gaiusparx
Thanks for highlighting. I will be switching to Bing on my iPhone.

